# Logiciel MacOS pour caméra IP Heden ?



## hdaiforever (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je vais m'équiper de Caméra IP Heden Cloud Intérieur V2.4: http://www.heden.fr/55-18-Cameras-d...era-IP-CLOUD-Interieure----V-2.4---Blanc.html
Avec détecteur: http://www.heden.fr/54-18-Cameras-d...oire-Camera-p-392-Detecteur-de-mouvement.html
Et alarme: http://www.heden.fr/54-18-Cameras-de-surveillance-Accessoire-Camera-p-319-Alarme-de-securite.html

Le soucis c'est qu'il n'y a pas marqué de logiciel pour Mac OS, uniquement PC.

Ma question, existe t'il un logiciel sous mac OS (cf ma signature) pour gérer le multi-caméra avec mes Heden v2.4 ?

L'idéal, voir indispensable, la mise sur OFF du détecteur ou de l'alarme

Je n'ai pas envi de me lancer dans le bureau virtuel sous mon iMac pour émuler windows 7, je n'y connais rien.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2015)

Salut, je gère mes deux caméras IP Heden avec Safari. Il suffit de s'y connecter en saisissant l'adresse IP de la CAM.


----------



## hdaiforever (15 Décembre 2015)

C'est si simple que ça ?

Cela permet d'utiliser toutes les fonctions de cette camera IP ?
- ON/OFF de l'alarme
- ON/OFF de la détection
- micro et hp
- déplacement
- zoom
- 5 camera IP

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2015)

J'ai une seule car heden motorisé et oui, je la gère comme cela. Il n'y a pas de capture d'écran dans les notices ?


----------



## Lauange (15 Décembre 2015)

Voilà une capture d'écran


----------



## hdaiforever (15 Décembre 2015)

Ils parlent uniquement de leur soft Heden, qui n'est pas terrible au passage d'après les commentaire.

Tu sais où je peux trouer des screens des différents paramètres pour voir la possibilité ?
Merci.


----------



## Lauange (16 Décembre 2015)

Leur soft je ne le connais pas hormis celui qui sert à installer la cam lors de la première installation. J'avais trouvé il me semble un pdf ave les différents réglages. Mais pas de souvenir sur son origine.


----------



## hdaiforever (16 Décembre 2015)

Je serai peut être obligé de passer par un bureau virtuel pour installer win7, vous me conseillez lequel ?
Sachant que je ne connais pas ce procédé.

Merci.


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir hdaiforever, Je prends connaissance de ton post à l'instant. Je pense que n'importe quel navigateur (Safari, FireFox, Sunrise, Maxthon… ) peuvent te permettre de configurer ta (tes) Webcam. Il suffit de les "contacter" par leur n° IP puis de te rendre dans leurs réglages en cliquant sur le bouton généralement nommé "Device management". En suivant la doc -même simpliste- livrée avec la cam, c'est possible. Ce qui est plus ardu (cela l'a été pour moi du moins) c'est d'arriver à avoir aussi le son. Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il n'est nul besoin d'installer un Ouiindose quelconque sur ton Mac. Le navigateur type Safari suffit. Bon courage.


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'étais justement entrain de regarder comme installer windows 7 sur mon Imac 27" mi-2011.
Je m'étais dit qu'un soft serait plus facile et donnerait plus de possibilités et compatibilité plutôt qu'en passant par safari, mais je me trompe peut être ?

Le but est de les paramétrer, mais aussi de pouvoir gérer la détection et l'alarme installés sur mes caméra IP heden v2.4


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Décembre 2015)

Tu peux les paramètres depuis Safari (ou tout autre navigateur à peu près…) Dans un premier temps; pour la paramètrer, je le fais depuis le local où elle est branchée et le la contacte donc par son n° IP sur le réseau ou elle est. Tu peux alors lui donner un nom, vérifier l'heure et la date et entrer le code ou mot de passe pour qu'elle soit vue par ton routeur (une box par exemple). Tu rentres ton adresse mail et ton identifiant et ton mot de passe pour que la cama t'accepte quand tu la contactes. Ensuite tu la paramètre pour quelle t'envoie son adresse IP sur ta boite mail quand elle redémarre, de la sorte, tu pourras la joindre par internet quand tu n'es plus sur le même réseau wifi. Tout ça peut être fait en suivant la doc… sauf que souvent, cette doc ne s'adresse qu'aux possesseurs de PC. Mais bon, c'est du détail. (;-). Le seul pb plus ardu à résoudre est de pouvoir récupérer aussi le son. Je me sers depuis plusieurs années d'une Foscam tout à fait basique (± 100€) qui me permet de surveiller une maison à 300 Km. J'ai aussi une Bluestork fort semblable dont le mode d'emploi est pratiquement le même.


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

J'ai acheté une partie de l'installation, je m' y colle demain, j'aviserai et je posterai ici même en cas de soucis.
Merci ChrisERnst


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Décembre 2015)

Je ne comprends pas quand tu dis que tu as acheté "une partie de l'installation" . Mais bon, si tu branches la webcam à ton réseau ethernet, par câble au début, que tu l'allumes etc, tu n'a plus ensuite qu'à la contacter par son n° IP qui est généralement précisé dans la doc. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu scan ton réseau avec un utilitaire (par exemple LanScan gratis je crois et téléchargeable sur le net). Cet utilitaire te permettra de "voir" ta cam et surtout de découvrir son n° IP. Tu rentres ce dernier dans le champ recherche de Safari (ou FireFox ou Maxthon ou ce que tu préfères…) Quand tu es "dans" la cam tu trouves une fenêtre comme celle affichée par Lauange (voir plus haut) et tu n'a plus qu'à cliquer sur "Device management" pour commencer à paramètrer en t'inspirant de la doc …
Après c'est un peu de tâtonnements et de redémarrages de la cam qui te permettront de vérifier que tes réglages sont bons et que tu peux déjà la contacter et la piloter quand tu es sur le même réseau qu'elle … 
Bon courage. Je reviendrai voir ton post demain.


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

Acheté l'installation = les caméras IP et les CPL.

Peut on avoir la notification par email via Safari en cas de détection ?


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Décembre 2015)

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu demandes ("notification par email via safari en cas de détection" ?) Quand tout est paramétré tu peux faire en sorte que ta came t'envoie une photo dans ta boite mail quand elle détecte un mouvement …Tu peux aussi dé-sélectionner cette fonction à ta guise. Bref tu peux faire plein de choses …


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

Bien c'est ce que je voulais, avoir un mail pour m'envoyer une photo ou video en cas de détection.

Le Cloud pour stocker des vidéos/photo chez Heden est accessible via Safari ?
C'est la dernière interrogation ;-)


----------



## ChrisErnst (17 Décembre 2015)

Récupérer des photos oui, mais pour ce qui est des vidéos, mes cam ne font pas ça … donc je ne sais pas pour les tiennes .
À demain


----------



## hdaiforever (17 Décembre 2015)

A demain, bonne fin de soirée


----------



## hdaiforever (18 Décembre 2015)

ChrisErnst a dit:


> Bonsoir hdaiforever, Je prends connaissance de ton post à l'instant. Je pense que n'importe quel navigateur (Safari, FireFox, Sunrise, Maxthon… ) peuvent te permettre de configurer ta (tes) Webcam. Il suffit de les "contacter" par leur n° IP puis de te rendre dans leurs réglages en cliquant sur le bouton généralement nommé "Device management". En suivant la doc -même simpliste- livrée avec la cam, c'est possible. Ce qui est plus ardu (cela l'a été pour moi du moins) c'est d'arriver à avoir aussi le son. Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il n'est nul besoin d'installer un Ouiindose quelconque sur ton Mac. Le navigateur type Safari suffit. Bon courage.



Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas l'adresse IP de la caméra IP sur celle là, ni sur la doc.
J'ai uniquement USER / PASSWORD / N°ID / N°SERIE / REFERENCE

J'ai téléchargé LanScan, il me trouve 5 adresses IP sur mon iMac, donc 2 sans hostname ou vendor.
Je tape la 1ère adresse IP dans safari 192.168.0.** (je met des étoiles car je ne sais pas si je peux afficher à la vue de tout le monde cette IP) et il n'y a rien, j'essaye la 2ème adresse IP sans nom et pareil.

Voici ce que cela me dit dans la recherche google:

*Détails d’192.168.0.***
Vous êtes arrivé sur la page d’erreur de MonIP.fr car une erreur s’est produite lors de votre demande pour 192.168.0.**. Le domaine, l’adresse IP, ou le nom d’hébergement que vous avez cherché semble ne pas exister, ne possède pas d’adresse IP, le nom d’hébergement n’existe pas ou nous ne sommes pas en mesure de procéder avec succès à votre recherche sur notre site en ce moment pour 192.168.0** pour des raisons techniques.

Veuillez réitérer votre recherche en utilisant une adresse IP, un domaine ou un nom d’hébergement valide et vérifier que votre demande est inscrite correctement afin de recevoir un rapport valide.

Si je tape l'adresse IP directement dans la barre de recherche Safari sans passer par la page d'acceuil de google cela me dit *safari ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur*


----------



## hdaiforever (18 Décembre 2015)

L'adresse que j'ai tapé juste au dessus est celle de ma caméra IP, en la rentrant dans des applis iPhone j'arrive à y accéder.
Par contre cette même adresse tapée dans la barre de recherche de Safari ne trouve rien.


----------



## hdaiforever (18 Décembre 2015)

Je crois que mon problème viendrait du port utilisé, je ne sais pas comment connaitre celui pour la caméra IP.


----------



## ChrisErnst (19 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
désolé, je viens un peu tard. Pour "contacter" ta cam avec ton Mac et pouvoir ainsi la configurer, il me semble :
1) dans un premier temps, elle doit être branchée en ethernet à ton routeur (avec un câble réseau)
2) dans le champ recherche de Safari, (et non dans celui de Google !) donc dans le champ tout en haut de la fenêtre tu rentres le n° IP que tu as trouvé en le précédant de HTTP://
si ça marche pas, tu essaies avec FireFox (gratuit que tu peux télécharger …
Voilà …


----------



## hdaiforever (19 Décembre 2015)

Elle est bien évidemment branché en RJ45 sur le modem, j'ai essayé sur mon switch RJ45 c'est pareil.

Dans le champ de recherche Safari ou dans google c'est pareil, aucune détection avec son adresse IP, je sais qu'elle fonctionne car j'ai utilisé Virtual Box pour mettre windows 7 sous mon iMac.
Cela fonctionne, mais j'aurai préféré ne pas passer par un bureau virtuel.

Je peux effectivement essayer d'installer un autre navigateur internet, en espérant que cela ne me créé pas de zizanie avec Safari ...


----------



## ChrisErnst (19 Décembre 2015)

Tu peux installer autant de navigateurs que tu veux, cela n'a aucune importance. FireFox fonctionne parfois là où Safari renâcle !? Il y a aussi Sunrise et Maxthon qui fonctionnent pas mal. Moi j'utilise ces deux derniers car ils me donnent aussi le son  ... que j'ai un peu eu du mal à obtenir. Quand tu es sous Woindoze, tu utilises Internet Explorer ?  Si tu ne parviens pas à la "voir" avec les navigateurs cité, j'en viens à me demander si elle n'est pas que réservée aux PC ?? à creuser … et ce serait vache ! mais pas impossible ?


----------



## ChrisErnst (19 Décembre 2015)

dans ce cas, je ne saurai t'aider …


----------



## hdaiforever (19 Décembre 2015)

Lorsque je parle du navigateur qui ne reconnait pas ma cam c'est sous Mac Os avec safari, sous windows je n'ai pas essayé étant donné que le soft y est installé.
Comme le soft fonctionne sous windows, je ne trouve pas l'utilité de gérer la cam avec le navigateur ?

D'ailleurs le son fonctionne avec le soft, lorsque je parle avec la cam allumée, ma voix est entendu sur l'iMac.


----------



## Lauange (23 Décembre 2015)

Salut, L'utilitaire pur gérer ta cas s'appelle IP Camera Tool. Ensuite, le port utilisé pour la cap est souvent 7000. Enfin, dans Safari, tu dois avoir ce genre d'adresse : http://192.168.X.XX:7000/index1.htm.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Cela fonctionne depuis 2 jours avec safari, c'était un problème de port, heureusement l'appli Heden sur iPhone m' a aidé à la trouvé.

Par contre le logiciel Heden pour windows doit être buggé, ou alors c'est mon Virtual Box, je suis sous une session administrateur (unique au passage) et le soft me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisation.
J'ai regardé sur le web et j'ai bien administrateur d'activé dans les options de sécurtié.


----------



## hdaiforever (23 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Cela fonctionne depuis 2 jours avec safari, c'était un problème de port, heureusement l'appli Heden sur iPhone m' a aidé à la trouvé.

Par contre le logiciel Heden pour windows doit être buggé, ou alors c'est mon Virtual Box, je suis sous une session administrateur (unique au passage) et le soft me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisation.
J'ai regardé sur le web et j'ai bien administrateur d'activé dans les options de sécurtié.


----------



## hdaiforever (27 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Tout fonctionne, l'appli sur win7 et sur le navigateur internet safari de mon iMac.
J'ai redirigé les ports dans mon modem/routeur Numericable pour accéder en 3G depuis mon iPhone 4S sur l'appli Camon Heden.


Par contre dans le navigateur de safari sur mon iphone 4S cela ne marche pas, si je tape l'adresse IP de ma camera cela m'indique que safari n'a pas pu ouvrir la page car le serveur ne répondait pas.
Une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## hdaiforever (27 Décembre 2015)

Je viens d'essayer avec Chrome, idem, pas accessible.


----------

